# Milwaukee/K&T horizontal mill - $500



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Milwaukee/K&T Horizontal Mill H-2 plain. 5hp 240v 3 phase. 3 axis power feed. Arbor support. All feeds, rapids, and speeds work. All new fluid. No vice, rotary table, or tooling at this price, we can talk. You need a way to pick it up and haul it, ~5800lb. I can get it to the door.

Cash only $500









						Milwaukee/K&T Horizontal Milling machine - tools - by owner - sale
					

Milwaukee/K&T Horizontal Mill H-2 plain. 5hp 240v 3 phase. 3 axis power feed. Arbor support....



					portland.craigslist.org
				





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Feb 9, 2020)

I'm afraid that this would be a great mill to compliment your vertical mill, but not a good only mill.


----------



## DavidR8 (Feb 9, 2020)

Yes it would be a great 'also' mill but definitely not as a solo act.


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 10, 2020)

I believe there is an option on that machine for a vertical head attachment.


----------



## Lo-Fi (Feb 10, 2020)

Looks just like the one Keith Fenner uses. OTmachine is right, you can get a universal head for it. As a pure horizontal machine, it's definitely a "additional" machine, but a very capable with a universal head added. Only thing I'd miss then might be quill feed. 

I'd _love_ a K&T but they're rare this side of the pond.


----------



## Janderso (Feb 10, 2020)

5,800 lbs.
That is a beast.


----------



## NCjeeper (Feb 10, 2020)

If I was close that thing would already be on my trailer heading home.


----------



## MrCrankyface (Feb 10, 2020)

There is as far as I know, several, heads for the H2.
If I remember right the catalogs mention light, medium and heavy along with a high speed.
They show up on ebay every now and then but can be quite pricey and you must also have a matched pair of gears to drive them, chances of finding those are unfortunately abysmal.

Granted you could take a bridge-port style head and attach it to the horizontal bars instead, saw that solution some year ago online.
This also lets you use both horizontal and vertical without constantly taking the head on and off.


----------



## OTmachine (Feb 10, 2020)

There was always a lot of backlash in those gear trains driving the head.  It did not affect the finish that we got.  Old Norris Oftedahl Really Liked these machines.


----------

